# Cheapest Spanish course in Madrid?



## noz03 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am looking to take a beginner Spanish course, either intensive or 1-2 lessons per week. 

I know there are sometimes government subsidized courses in some countries, is there anything like that here? Or what would be the cheapest (per hour)? 

So far the best I have found is €8 per hour (€400+ per month) for large group classes which seems a bit much...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

noz03 said:


> I am looking to take a beginner Spanish course, either intensive or 1-2 lessons per week.
> 
> I know there are sometimes government subsidized courses in some countries, is there anything like that here? Or what would be the cheapest (per hour)?
> 
> So far the best I have found is €8 per hour (€400+ per month) for large group classes which seems a bit much...


Contact your local ayuntamiento - many run free courses.

€8 an hour? I guess it depends on the size of the group, but when I started learning 15 years ago I was paying more than that as a student in a group of 15 students. Fees haven't risen in that time though.

It's about what I charge per person for group classes, but my groups are small. 

I'm nowhere near Madrid, though I am in an expensive area.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When I took classes at a private language school in 2007/8 I was paying €50 per month for two hours of classes per week. Maximum group size was 8,

You should investigate Adult Education Centres in Madrid. The one in my town does run free Spanish classes for extranjeros, but they don't start the courses until October and you can't join part way through the year. The class sizes are much larger.

Apparently there are some free classes for immigrants in Madrid, but it could be difficult to access them, I suppose, depending on how high demand is.

https://www.madrid.es/portales/muni...nnel=f8e3b7dd3f7fe410VgnVCM1000000b205a0aRCRD


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

noz03 said:


> I am looking to take a beginner Spanish course, either intensive or 1-2 lessons per week.
> 
> I know there are sometimes government subsidized courses in some countries, is there anything like that here? Or what would be the cheapest (per hour)?
> 
> So far the best I have found is €8 per hour (€400+ per month) for large group classes which seems a bit much...


 Hi there.
There's quite a difference in approach between an intensive course (which I understand to be a number of hours each day) and 1 - 2 classes a week... I know you haven't asked for this information, but as a language teacher myself I wouldn't recommend a very intensive course for a real beginner. There's often too much to process at that level, I feel. You would probably benefit more when you have more of an high A2 (pre intermediate) level. But maybe you are a language teacher yourself and have your own ideas on learning! Just a thought.

Are you already living in Madrid or just looking for a language course there? I ask as again that could affect your learning. If you are already here then you already have an immersion course just going out to the street, getting a coffee and taking a bus, so perhaps 2 or 3 hours a week would be enough to start with along with of course really working on it yourself out of the classroom. 

Personally, I think 1 hour a day would be a good rhythm, again not shirking the homework.
To answer your question about where to study here are 2 options, both more expensive than 8€ the hour which seems cheap to me for Madrid. 
https://www.ihmadrid.com/category/92
https://www.ailmadrid.com/spanish-courses/en/Part time Courses/Spanish Evening Classes/13, 



If you search the forum for Spanish classes Madrid I'm sure there have been other threads on this subject.


----------

